
A brief introduction to quantum computing - friedrich12
https://drive.google.com/a/moundsviewschools.org/file/d/12dWQdmIdApTLtcKBF1yRyhBto5_Bz3I_/view?usp=drivesdk
======
mathgenius
Quantum computing is all about the tensor product. This is, roughly, how "and"
works in the quantum world. Learning about tensor products by calculating with
matrices is dizzyingly complicated [1]. But there's another way, using string
diagrams [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kronecker_product](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kronecker_product)
[2] [https://arxiv.org/abs/0908.1787](https://arxiv.org/abs/0908.1787)

~~~
asafira
Quantum computing being all about the tensor product is like saying state-of-
the-art image recognition is all about matrix multiplication.

There is a hell of a lot more to it.

------
virgil_disgr4ce
I don't want to sound like a jerk or anything but you'd think that if a high
schooler could write an entire paper like this about quantum computing of all
things they'd be able to spell a few more things correctly, get basic
punctuation right, grammar, etc.?

~~~
coyoterabbit
It was a jarring read seeing those basic mistakes. Even just a once-over
before publishing to web would have likely caught those typos and increased
the credibility of the paper. Perhaps the author was tight for timeline or
couldn't source a peer reviewer.

~~~
friedrich12
It was due on the day I finished it. Sorry for the grammar mistakes.

------
ianai
i once read about a theory of matter where under the right circumstances a
larger system of quantum particles may act in a way consistent to a system
composed of fewer particles. The larger solution approaches an exchange of,
say, one electron or photon when really it’s an exchange of many particles.
Does anyone know the name for that area of study?

To answer my own question: quasiparticles

I can’t help but think that may be a more tractable QC construction.

~~~
asafira
Unfortunately, things are quite a bit more complicated than this. The current
issues in quantum computing aren't so much that it becomes difficult to
describe a many-qubit system, but that those qubits individually (and pair-
wise) aren't well controlled, and we just aren't good at coming up with many
algorithms given these constraints.

~~~
ianai
Yes, and I’m wondering whether the current qubits are too fragile. Like
whether there’s a way to construct a qubit out of a more naturally rebalancing
system - somewhat analogous to an acid base buffer.

------
gregfjohnson
This is really impressive for a high school student.

------
bra-ket
for a great primer on quantum computing see [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/quantum/quantum-concepts-4-...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/quantum/quantum-concepts-4-qubit?view=qsharp-preview)

------
thr0000waay
non-commutative geometry will ruin his life.

